# Mythic tavern?



## SeverinR (Nov 1, 2013)

Thought maybe people could offer a pic of what the Mythic tavern looks like.






Hey! no people tossing!

Here is one, corrections needed:
1.cats
2.The thinker should have a quill and scroll (yes even with the girls hanging on him. [Hey, we're the creators of our world, great looking people should be hanging on the writers.]


----------



## teacup (Nov 1, 2013)

3) Replace that tankard with a teacup.


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 1, 2013)

Where's the halflings?


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 1, 2013)

Teacup:
Its a wild enough party as it is, lets not get the teacups out too, it would be a free for all.

GeekDavid:
I think the artist didn't pan down low enough for halflings.

I fear for the person or persons that made the mug holder spill... (Reference City heat/Clint Eastwood)


----------



## Ireth (Nov 1, 2013)

Needs more spiderwebs.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 1, 2013)

I will admit a pic with women other then barflies and scantly dressed Amazon warriors would be nice, but finding a fantasy artist that draws women this way is hard to find.
Don't get me wrong, they are nice, just need professional women of other occupations would be better.


----------



## Sevundas (Nov 1, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Where's the halflings?



You know what we need in this picture?








Who wants a skimpily clothed dancer when you can have roaring midgets duking it out on the table instead?


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 4, 2013)

Feel free to post other pics that might show our mystic tavern.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 5, 2013)

I think any Mythic Scribes Tavern would look more like this...





but possibly making even less sense.


----------



## teacup (Nov 5, 2013)

@CupofJoe
IT EVEN HAS TEA!


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 5, 2013)

teacup said:


> @CupofJoe
> IT EVEN HAS TEA!


Well... A teapot. Personally I think that it is full of absinthe [and so is Alice by the look of her].
I don't think we at Mythic Scribes are half as rowdy and raucous as we like to think we are. Give us a nice quiet corner to drink and chat and we'll start putting the world to rights...


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 6, 2013)

I think probably a few here in MS, could relate to the hatter.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is a picture to keep the pot brewing. No dancing on the tables in mine! appears to be lots of cheering though....







And an exterior shot for the architects among us


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 11, 2013)

Now how did I miss this thread?  Oh yes, I was too busy drinking with some bards in the corner.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 16, 2013)

From Quills pics:
Lets see, there's cats, Don't know if there is gnomes or halflings or just some drunk guy trying to get up.

The outhouse looks questionable. Even worse if your drunk and trying to make it to the crapper, stagger just alittle and you will go down hard.
You got to be pretty thirsty to traverse the trail up to the tavern, but cuts out the riff raff and when you make it, your too tired to fight.


----------

